# Trouble ordering tax return transcript while living abroad



## ina

In December 2013 I ordered a transcript for a tax return for the year 2012. Today I received a letter that they can't process my request because the address I listed doesn't match their records. Last year when I filed my 2012 taxes I was still residing in the U.S. I'm currently and temporarily located in Europe, so on the tax transcript order form I had listed my current address (here in Europe) and also my previous address (where I resided when I filed my 2012 tax return). So why can't they process my request?


----------



## BBCWatcher

Probably because you didn't file IRS Form 8822, the Change of Address Form, per the IRS's instructions on Form 4506-T.

Does that hit the mark?


----------



## ina

Yes, that's correct. I didn't file this form. So I have to file this form first and then I can request the tax transcript? 

Also, considering that I'm currently in Europe, what is my tax filing deadline this year? Is it true that I have time until June? Considering that I didn't change my address with them, will they mark me as a late filer if I don't update my address with them until April?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Since you are resident outside the US on April 15th, you have until June15th - but be careful because from overseas that June 15th deadline is the date by which the returns must be received by the IRS, not the postmark date.

Take a look at Pub 54 and I believe it says that you don't need to file a form 8822 - that filing your overseas returns with a foreign address is sufficient to update your information with the IRS. (Though obviously, not for the purposes of getting a transcript of previously filed returns.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ina

Thanks for your replies! Very helpful.


----------



## BBCWatcher

I agree with Bev on all points.

Also note that you have to follow the instructions (attach a cover letter, basically -- I think that's still true) to qualify for the June 15th extended filing deadline. And like anyone else you can file for an extension until October 15th -- there's a form you send in for that -- but that October 15th extension does not extend your time to pay any taxes owed.

Finally, the FBARs have their own deadline: June 30th (electronically filed), non-extendable. Late filings are accepted, but you have to explain why. The Treasury Department has the option to penalize you for a late filing, but they don't seem to do that if you're an "ordinary" taxpayer with a half decent explanation.


----------



## Bevdeforges

BBCWatcher said:


> I agree with Bev on all points.
> 
> Also note that you have to follow the instructions (attach a cover letter, basically -- I think that's still true) to qualify for the June 15th extended filing deadline. And like anyone else you can file for an extension until October 15th -- there's a form you send in for that -- but that October 15th extension does not extend your time to pay any taxes owed.
> 
> Finally, the FBARs have their own deadline: June 30th (electronically filed), non-extendable. Late filings are accepted, but you have to explain why. The Treasury Department has the option to penalize you for a late filing, but they don't seem to do that if you're an "ordinary" taxpayer with a half decent explanation.


Check pub 54, but I don't believe that any sort of cover letter is required to make use of the June 15th deadline - as long as you're using your overseas address for filing your returns. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher

I think I've had past filings with a U.S. mailing address on the 1040 but with a cover letter for the June 15th deadline, so that must be what I'm thinking of. I know I've had that cover letter on past filings for some reason.


----------



## ina

I checked Pub 54 and it's really true one has to attach a statement to the tax return explaining why one is qualified to use the extension. It also says that even if one is allowed an extension, one has to pay interest on any tax not paid by the regular due date of the return. It says this on page 4 of Pub 54.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I knew about the interest part - you always have to pay up by April 15th, no matter what your "excuse" for an extension. But the cover letter is a new one - used to be no big deal. I've always made a point of getting my taxes in by the April 15th deadline, though often that's because I've been headed to the US and wanted to take advantage of the cheaper US postal rates. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

